# Rust in water bath canner ?!



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

This ia a standard water bath canner ... has 2 rust spots on the inside ! One on a dent .... will this effect the process ?? Sterilizing jars ??


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

just take some steel wool and scrub that rust off, shouldnt be too deep. that will stop it from continuing its eating away of the metal.

Always make sure your pot is dry before storing it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have 3...all have rust.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I have two. One old one with rust, one new one that's starting to rust. And, yes, I do dry them before I put them away. 

But, as they're used so heavily, I figure every couple of years I just need to purchase a new water bath canner and go from there. I've never had one that didn't rust, even if they're not dented and abused. 

I think it's a sign of an avid canner!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

After you use them...make sure they are very dry & rub a small bit of oil on the rusty spot.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't worry about rust until it starts leaking!


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

My BWB was my mom's, it is over 30 years old and has a little rust inside, I don't worry about it at all, it works just fine.


----------

